# Water from tumble drier



## itsBobby (9 Sep 2019)

I've seen this discussed on the internet before with many nay-sayers claim the water from the tumble drier will be full of bleach and various chemicals you do not want in your fish tank, but the water from my tumble drier does not smell of any perfumery nor bleach. It has a TDS of 5 ppm which is quite a bit lower than my tap which runs between 150 and 250 depending what they're up to at the water works I suppose.

What's the general thoughts on using this water? I've been misting my wabi kusa with it and it's been a dream as I no longer need to clean the glass of water marks.

I was thinking of making up my EI solutions with this water.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Sep 2019)

For the small cost of buying RO water )my LFS sells it for £0.06p per litre) I wouldnt take the risk of using it from the tumble drier). I would boil tap water first let it cool then use that. I have an RO unit at work and use the water from them OFC.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





Zeus. said:


> For the small cost of buying RO water )my LFS sells it for £0.06p per litre) I wouldnt take the risk of using it from the tumble drier). I would boil tap water first let it cool then use that.


Same for me. Could you use rain-water?





itsBobby said:


> It has a TDS of 5 ppm


If you do want to use the tumble-dryer water I think that is the important bit, it suggests that it really is distilled water and you should be fine. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (9 Sep 2019)

dw1305 said:


> If you do want to use the tumble-dryer water I think that is the important bit, it suggests that it really is distilled water and you should be fine.



My only concern would be how the tumble dryer manages any drips of water from the laundry.

 If it lets them drain to the water collection point then that may account for the TDS being 5ppm. 
If it goes stays in the drum and heated then evaporates all ifs fine.
But the laundry should have no drips!


----------

